# Managing Subscribed Threads



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2017)

Subscribe - Unsuscribe?
The Watched Threads needs the same selectable options menu that the Watched Forums has, i.e. select thread and then select option from the 'With Selected' drop down menu.
It would be a much easier way to subscriptions.

Is there a way to view My Threads and/or My Posts?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?members/chilerelleno.119065/


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?members/chilerelleno.119065/

postings


----------



## zerowin (Oct 9, 2017)

Chili, on PC I can mouse over my name and click "Your content" on the drop down menu to see all my posts.


----------

